# Buying last seasons boots online? And any opinions on the Vans Cirro and Focus BOA?



## rvcasrfr (Apr 5, 2009)

I tried on and really liked a pair of Vans Cirro boots (although they may be a little too wide), but $300 is a bit much for me to spend right now. I found the 2009 Cirros brand new online for a good price, but I'm wondering if the sizing varies at all from year to year? Say I tried on size 11s of the 2010s in the store, would the 2009 11s fit exactly the same?

Also, I love the Focus BOA system and the Cirros were the only ones that shop had in stock... However I am fairly thin and have narrow feet and the Cirros seemed like they may be a little roomy/wide. What brands make some narrower Focus BOAs that may fit my chicken legs a little better? I also mainly am into pow and shredding groomers, screwing around with little kickers and boxes every now and then.

Thanks.


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

we need a sticky in this forum. "Try on all boots before soliciting an opinion."

I might love a boot and it feel like hot steamy love to my feet and it won't make a bit of difference to your feet how my feet feel.


----------



## rvcasrfr (Apr 5, 2009)

Dude wtf are you talking about? Did you even bother reading my post?


----------



## zakk (Apr 21, 2008)

rvcasrfr said:


> Dude wtf are you talking about? Did you even bother reading my post?


Which of these boots did you try on?


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

The cirros didn't change much from 2009-2010.

I love my 2009's


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

rvcasrfr said:


> I tried on and really liked a pair of Vans Cirro boots (although they may be a little too wide), but $300 is a bit much for me to spend right now. I found the 2009 Cirros brand new online for a good price, but I'm wondering if the sizing varies at all from year to year? Say I tried on size 11s of the 2010s in the store, would the 2009 11s fit exactly the same?
> 
> Also, I love the Focus BOA system and the Cirros were the only ones that shop had in stock... However I am fairly thin and have narrow feet and the Cirros seemed like they may be a little roomy/wide. What brands make some narrower Focus BOAs that may fit my chicken legs a little better? I also mainly am into pow and shredding groomers, screwing around with little kickers and boxes every now and then.
> 
> Thanks.



Do not trust boots to fit EXACTLY the same year to year. If the pair of boots you tried on in the store make you think they are a little too wide, they are going to be worse once you break them in.



> we need a sticky in this forum. "Try on all boots before soliciting an opinion."
> 
> I might love a boot and it feel like hot steamy love to my feet and it won't make a bit of difference to your feet how my feet feel.


Yup, however there is a boot fitting guide stick on another section, I think it's in the boards section.


----------



## rvcasrfr (Apr 5, 2009)

I read the boot fitting guide up & down before I went to try on boots. I tried on like 15 traditional lace boots, a couple Speedlace, and a cfew single/double/focus BOAs. Based on how much I liked the Cirros with the exception of them being too wide, I've decided I definitely want to get a pair of boots with the Focus BOA system. So I guess what I'm looking for at this point are recommendations of some narrower fitting boots. I did a search and read that Vans tend to run wide, but didn't find any info on what brands tend to run narrow. Anything but DC, as I read they have poor build quality. And like I said, I mainly like to shred the groomers and pow but I do hit some boxes and small kickers occasionally. So looking for an all-mountain boot.


----------

